# bowfishing question.



## turky93

sorry if this has been asked before.
#1,what is a good quality reel that wont cost a fortune?  im looking at a bohning reel at bass pro thats $35,anybody have any experiences with it? 
#2 as far as arrows go,will most any fiberglass arrow do,or are some better than others? 
#3 how does the reel mount to the bow,any major changes i would have to make on my bow? 
#4 what poundage should i adjust my bow to? im currently pulling 62 lbs,is that enough? 
thanks for any help yall


----------



## shawn mills

Shoot the lowest poundage you can shoot. In my opinion the only two reels worth shooting are the Shakesphere synergy and the  Zebco 808. Get the biger synergy, Not the 10# line smaller version. Muzzy makes a reel mount available at BPS for about 29.00. It screws into your stabelizer hole and the reel mounts to the end of it. Line is string made especially for boe fishing. I prefer 100# and be sure to give it a shot into the reel opening about twice per evening with a spray type silicone so it flows easier. Most fiberglass fishing arrows work well, no need for fletchings, shots are usually point blank to about 15 yards. Go once and youre hooked for life. We shoot around 50 carp and gar on an average good night!


----------



## madrabbit

Here are a few pics of what I shoot.  I don't bow hunt much, so it has now been converted fulltime bowfishing.  I reduced the pounds back where is comfortable to pull back all night long if need be.  First one is a High Country with shakespear reel, muzzy reel seat, muzzy arrow.   Second one is a Recurve that I made my own bracket to mount a bottle fed retriever reel. (kinda pricey)


----------



## turky93

1 more thing,ive looked in the hunting and fishing regs books,but cant find any laws regarding bowfishing except for the savannah river system. anything i should be aware of other than the 150 ft rule? thanks


----------



## madrabbit

You can't shoot any gamefish.  Pretty much all you can shoot is Carp and Gar.   Don't be quick to shoot, some bass resemble a carp from a distance, wait until you can get a good look, and let fly.    You just don't know what you're about to get yourself into!  You're gonna be hooked!!!!       OH, you can shoot shad too. I don't know off hand which ones.  If you get a Regulation book, I believe its near the front, it has everything listed that you need to know about bowfishing!      Have fun!


----------



## whitetailgitr

anybody do this for alligators.... seems like a ton of fun


----------



## turky93

shad??? i dont even know if i could hit an alligator lol. never tried shooting at anything under the water.


----------



## whitetailgitr

are you talking about shooting shad underwater.... cause all the videos ive seen of alligators being taken they were up on top of the water.... just go at night and look for red eyes at the surface of the water


----------



## turky93

lol yea i was jk about the alligator thing.


----------



## whitetailgitr

oh lol my bad..... i was gonna say if you can hit a alligator maybe you shouldnt be shooting a bow but since you were joking ok.... good luck on the bowfishing let me know what you think of it if its as fun as everybody says i might be buying me a bow for bowfishing i know somebody selling one now


----------



## turky93

i just ordered everything i need from muzzy today,so hopefully ill get to try it by next weekend


----------



## CCGA

*re*

I went for the first time this past weekend.What a BLAST!!!! We were using the AMS Fish Hawk bows with the AMS bowfishing bottle reels. It comes as a complete kit. There were four of us - two of us it was our first time and the other two had been once before. All I can say is the fish were pretty safe. We wound up with six decent carp and three big gar. Looking forward to doing this again.


----------



## whitetailgitr

CCGA said:


> I went for the first time this past weekend.What a BLAST!!!! We were using the AMS Fish Hawk bows with the AMS bowfishing bottle reels. It comes as a complete kit. There were four of us - two of us it was our first time and the other two had been once before. All I can say is the fish were pretty safe. We wound up with six decent carp and three big gar. Looking forward to doing this again.



do you eat carp i heard they werent that good


----------



## JDUKE

*Where?*

Where do you guys go to bow fish?  I need something around middle Georgia.


----------



## shawn mills

Most of the big lakes in Ga have a good carp population. Some have better gar fishing than others. Try to go towards the end of the week( before the weekend). The water on the weekends is usually more stained from boating activity thus limiting visability.


----------



## FERAL ONE

sorry i missed this, this is a thread i put together a while ago about setting a bow up. hope it helps some. if you have any more questions, feel free to ask !!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105538&highlight=101


----------

